# Solved: Windows 7 64 Bit Freezing



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello,

I recently had a problem with malware, which was causing all sorts of problems.

I think I have gotten rid of the source, having scanned and removed it all using various software.

Unfortunately, I have been having problems with random program freezes, particularly firefox.

I have tried reinstalling it, deleting the old profiles etc, but it either wont start, with error message: 'Firefox is already running, but is not responding' - even though firefox.exe is not listed in the processes or freezes randomly and the process cannot be stopped using task manager.

Other programs randomly suffer the same fate too.

I have tried:

CMD > 'sfc /scannow'
Disk defragment
Reinstalling programs, including Bitdefender Total Security 2010
Scanning for malware
Minimising the number of tasks starting up when Windows boots
Using CCleaner
Checking the RAM, tests came back clear
Updated all drivers to the latest version
Flashed the BIOS

Probably other things too..

Please, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Auslogics System Information

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** Operating System ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version: Windows Seven (6.1.7600)
License Information: All Users

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** Common Devices ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

System Name: P5K-E
Processor Name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6700 @ 2.66GHz
Videocard Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
Installed Memory: 4,095.09 MB

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** Installed Programs ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of Installed Programs: 309 programs
Number of Running Processes: 89 processes
Internet Explorer Version: 8.0.7600.16385 (0)
DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904
Office Version: 14.0.4536.1000

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** Windows Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version: Windows Seven (6.1.7600)
Installed: 09/11/2009 01:17:50
Last Reboot: 01/03/2010 22:59:20
Default Internet Client: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Default Mail Client: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\OUTLOOK.EXE
Language: English (United Kingdom) (ID: $0809)
Country: United Kingdom (Country Code: 44)
Time zone: (UTC) Dublin, Edinburgh, Lisbon, London

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** User Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Registered To: All Users
User Name: All Users
Computer Name: PC

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** Environment ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ALLUSERSPROFILE C:\ProgramData
APPDATA C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming
ArmServerInfo 00080592
CHROME_RESTART Google Chrome|Whoa! Google Chrome has crashed. Restart now?|LEFT_TO_RIGHT
CHROME_VERSION 4.0.249.89
CLASSPATH .;C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\QTJava.zip
CommonProgramFiles C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
CommonProgramFiles(x86) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
CommonProgramW6432 C:\Program Files\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME PC
ComSpec C:\windows\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK NO
HOMEDRIVE C:
HOMEPATH \Users\All Users.Study-PC
LOCALAPPDATA C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Local
LOGONSERVER \\PC
NO_OO_BREAKPAD browser
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS 4
OS Windows_NT
Path C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\;C:\windows\system32;C:\windows;C:\windows\System32\Wbem;C:\windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Acronis\SnapAPI\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Samsung PC Studio 3\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\binn\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live
PATHEXT .COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE x86
PROCESSOR_ARCHITEW6432 AMD64
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL 6
PROCESSOR_REVISION 0f0b
ProgramData C:\ProgramData
ProgramFiles C:\Program Files (x86)
ProgramFiles(x86) C:\Program Files (x86)
ProgramW6432 C:\Program Files
PSModulePath C:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
PUBLIC C:\Users\Public
QTJAVA C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\QTJava.zip
SESSIONNAME Console
SystemDrive C:
SystemRoot C:\windows
TEMP C:\Users\ALLUSE~1.STU\AppData\Local\Temp
TMP C:\Users\ALLUSE~1.STU\AppData\Local\Temp
USERDOMAIN PC
USERNAME All Users
USERPROFILE C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC
windir C:\windows

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** System Folders ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AdminTools C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools
AltStartup C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
AppData C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming
CDBurnArea C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn
CommonAdminTools C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools
CommonDesktopDir C:\Users\Public\Desktop
CommonAltStartUp C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
CommonAppData C:\ProgramData
CommonDocuments C:\Users\Public\Documents
CommonFavorites C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\Favorites
CommonMusic C:\Users\Public\Music
CommonPictures C:\Users\Public\Pictures
CommonStartMenu C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
CommonStartup C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
CommonTemplates C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
CommonVideo C:\Users\Public\Videos
Cookies C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies
Desktop C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\Desktop
DesktopDir C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\Desktop
Favorites C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\Favorites
Fonts C:\Windows\Fonts
History C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History
InternetCache C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files
LocalAppData C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Local
NetHood C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts
MyMusic D:\Music
MyPictures D:\Pictures
MyVideo D:\Videos
Personal D:\Documents
PrintHood C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts
Programs C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
Profile C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC
ProgramFiles C:\Program Files (x86)
ProgramFilesCommon C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
Recent C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent
SendTo C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo
StartMenu C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
StartUp C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
System C:\Windows\System32
Windows C:\Windows
Templates C:\Users\All Users.Study-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** CPU Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Processors: 1
Logical Processors: 4
Processor Vendor: Intel(R) Corporation
Processor Name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6700 @ 2.66GHz
Additional Name: x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
Popular Name: Core 2 Quad Q6700
Frequency: 2680 MHz

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** CPU Cache Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cache Level I: 64 KB

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** BIOS Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.
BIOS Type: AT/AT COMPATIBLE
BIOS Version: 1305
Copyright: A_M_I_ - 6000919
Date: 06/19/2009
Size: 2,048 KB

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** Motherboard Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Motherboard Model: P5K-E
Version: Rev 1.xx
Ports: 33
System Slots: 7

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** Memory Modules ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Memory Devices Present: 4
Memory Device # 0
Device Locator: DIMM0
Bank Locator: BANK0
Manufacturer: Manufacturer0
Serial Number: SerNum0
Part Number: PartNum0
Memoty Device Type: DDR
Total Width: 64 bits
Data Width: 64 bits
Size: 2048 MB
Speed: 1 ns
Form Factor: DIMM
Memory Device # 1
Device Locator: DIMM1
Bank Locator: BANK1
Manufacturer: Manufacturer1
Serial Number: SerNum1
Part Number: PartNum1
Memoty Device Type: Unknown
Total Width: 65535 bits
Data Width: 65535 bits
Size: 0 MB
Speed: 0 ns
Form Factor: DIMM
Memory Device # 2
Device Locator: DIMM2
Bank Locator: BANK2
Manufacturer: Manufacturer2
Serial Number: SerNum2
Part Number: PartNum2
Memoty Device Type: DDR
Total Width: 64 bits
Data Width: 64 bits
Size: 2048 MB
Speed: 1 ns
Form Factor: DIMM
Memory Device # 3
Device Locator: DIMM3
Bank Locator: BANK3
Manufacturer: Manufacturer3
Serial Number: SerNum3
Part Number: PartNum3
Memoty Device Type: Unknown
Total Width: 65535 bits
Data Width: 65535 bits
Size: 0 MB
Speed: 0 ns
Form Factor: DIMM
Total Installed: 4096 MB

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** Extented Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Technology: 65 nm
Architecture: x86 Family
Stepping: 11
APIC ID: 0
Physical ID: 0
Logical ID: 0
Cores per Package: 4
Logical Units per Package: 4

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** CPU Properties ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Floating point unit Supported
Virtual mode extension Supported
Debugging extensions Supported
Page size extension Supported
Time stamp counter Supported
Machine specific registers Supported
Physical address extension Supported
Machine check extension Supported
CMPXCHG8 instrucion support Supported
APIC Supported
Fast system call (SYSENTER/SYSEXIT) Supported
Memory type range registers Supported
Page global extension Supported
Conditional move support Supported
Page attribute table Supported
36-bit page size extension Supported
Processor serial number Not Supported
CLFLUSH instruction support Supported
Debug trace store Supported
Thermal monitor and software controlled clock Supported
MMX architecture support Supported
Fast floating point save (FXSAVE/FXRSTOR) Supported
Streaming SIMD instruction support Supported
Streaming SIMD extensions 2 Supported
Self snoop Supported
Hyper-Threading technology Supported
Thermal monitor support Supported
IA-64 Intel Not Supported
Signal break on FERR Supported
Streaming SIMD extensions 3 Supported
MONITOR/MWAIT Supported
CPL qualified debug store Supported
Virtual machine extension Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Supported
Context Id Not Supported
CMPXCHG16B instrucion support Supported
Send task priority messages Supported
Multiprocessing capable Not Supported
No execute page protection Supported
Extended MMX architecture Not Supported
AMD64/EM64T Supported
Extended 3DNow! extensions Not Supported
3DNow! extensions Not Supported
LAHF/SAHF support Supported
Core multiprocessing legacy Not Supported
Temperature sensor Not Supported
Frequency id Control Not Supported
Voltage id Control Not Supported
Thermal trip Not Supported
Software thermal control Not Supported
Invariant TSC Not Supported

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** Videoadapter Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Video Adapter Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
Video Memory: 0.00 MB
BIOS Date: 02/20/07
Current Resolution: 1680 x 1050 pixels
Current Color Mode: 32 bits per pixel
DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** Monitor Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Driver Version: 16384
Technology: Raster Display
Refresh Rate: 60 Hz
Font Resolution: 96 dpi
Width/Height/Diagonal in Pixels: 36/36/51
Horizontal Size: 593
Vertical Size: 370


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you have iTunes installed take a look at this.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello, thank you for your reply.

The log file I uploaded and attached contains every detail you would need to know about my computer, including ALL installed programs.

I have indeed got iTunes installed and am reinstalling the 64 bit version of th software to see if that helps, although I have my doubts as I am not running it at any time, but still have problems.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Is it just FireFox...what about IE........

Have you tried Safemode with Networking as a test and see if it freezes in that mode.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

It is majoritatively firefox which stops responding and causes problems, although I can have all traces of firefox not running in the background and have everything stop responding... 

Like last night I left the computer running a scan and when I came down this morning and tried to click on a program it stopped responding. Nothing would work. I tried pressing control, alt delete and that didn't work. I tried pressing alt and tab and that didn't work. When I press any button, strangely, at this point, the name of the first key I hit is displayed in a yellow box...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

try Safemode with Networking....let us know what happens


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

You are talking about Windows Safemode aren't you? Not Firefox?

I will give it a go.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe it is a problem with Acronis True Image 2010 (latest build) and Nonstop Backup?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Can you try SafeMode with Networking

*How to Start in Safemode with Networking*

*1*. Restart your computer. 
*2*. Before the windows logo you should gently tap the *F8* key repeatedly until you are presented with a Windows XP Advanced Options menu. 
*3*. Select the option for Safe Mode with Networking using the arrow keys. 
*4*. Then press enter on your keyboard to boot into Safe Mode. 
*5*. Do whatever tasks you require and when you are done reboot to boot back into normal mode..


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like it might actually be the Nonstop Backup feature of Acronis True Image 2010 which is causing the problem. The computer has been running stable for two hours since I turned off the feature.

I will update in a few hours with futher results.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Still no problems.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Still no problems.

100% improvement since I disabled Acronis True Image 2010 Nonstop Backup!

Can someone please edit the title to: 'Have Acronis True Image 2010 Installed and Nonstop Backup Running? Having problems with system stability? Read this.'


----------



## guiambros (Apr 1, 2010)

See this: http://kb.acronis.com/content/6529

Seems Acronis True Disk really has compatibility problems with Win7, especially on systems with hw RAID controllers. I was having the same lock ups every time that TrueDisk started to back up my system, but it fixed nicely with the patch they provided.

Thanks for sharing your case! It prompted me to search further and then found the patch..


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep, glad to have helped!


----------

